# Getting sick 4 weeks into training plan



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

The inevitable happened, so now what? Do I get out there and do some EZ z2 rides working myself up to tempo and/or sweetspot before going back to Vo2 sessions? I want to recover, but I don't want to lose what I got? I'm sure this happens to the best, just wanted to see what everyone else does. Missed racing this weekend, but have a few weeks before next opportunity.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I will be curious to hear the responses but I am in the take it easy and recover camp. Last year, I got sick right before my target event. I worked my .... to get ready for that one. Rested and fot a little better, but medicated myself to the point I could function and did it. Worst performance ever. 

Next day I was sicker than before and stayed that way for a week.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

new2rd said:


> The inevitable happened, so now what? Do I get out there and do some EZ z2 rides working myself up to tempo and/or sweetspot before going back to Vo2 sessions? I want to recover, but I don't want to lose what I got? I'm sure this happens to the best, just wanted to see what everyone else does. Missed racing this weekend, but have a few weeks before next opportunity.


More deets pleez. What kind of sick? How long off the bike? What were you doing before the 4 weeks of training planning?


----------

